# ADS Kommunikation zwischen Beckhoff Steuerungen



## peraho (8 September 2009)

Hallo Forum, 

hat jemand schon mal mehrere Beckhoff Steuerungen via ADS verbunden. Es gibt da ja verschieden Möglichkeiten. 

Bei der Anwendung wird ein PC mit Twincat, 7 CX9010 und 2 BC9020 eingesetzt. Der PC soll als übergeordnetes System fungieren und die restlichen Steuerungen sind für die einzelnen Stationen gedacht. 
Eine HMI gibt es nur an dem PC. 

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Kommunikation ( Betriebsarten, Fehlermeldungen usw. ) über ADS oder TCP/IP Telegramme oder Data socket oder ähnliches aufbauen soll. 

Kann der Baustein ADSREAD zyklisch aufgerufen werden oder wird dadurch das System zu stark belastet? 

Fragen über Fragen. Bin für jede hilfe Dankbar. 

Also schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## trinitaucher (8 September 2009)

"Zyklisch" sollte baustein ohnehin aufgerufen werden. Man muss aber die Bestätigung des erfolgreichen Lesen-/Schreibens abwarten (BUSY bzw. DONE).

Wenn's nur um Kontrolle von Zuständen geht, genügt es doch meist, jede Sekunde eine Abfrage zu machen, bzw. nur bei Wertänderungen diese von den unterlagerten SPSen an den PC zu übertragen.

Wenn die Geräte "Real-Time-Ethernet" können, kannst du aber auch einen zyklischen Datenaustausch machen. Wohlgemerkt aber mit geringer Zykluszeit (100ms oder so), um Steuerung und Netzwerk nicht allzu sehr zu belasten bzw. die Datenströme klein zu halten.


----------



## peraho (8 September 2009)

Hallo trinitaucher, 

es könnten schon mehrere hundert Byte sein, die pro Station übertragen werden müssen. Wenn 9 Stationen von dem PC ausgelesen werden, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das noch zyklisch machbar ist. Hat die Kommunikation über Data Socket (TCP/IP) da irgendwelche Vorteile? 

Gruß Peter


----------



## trinitaucher (9 September 2009)

Schau mal in diese Doku:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p.../el6601_el6614/html/tcsysmgr_netvar_intro.htm
(und Folgeseiten)

Ist zwar für eine spezielle Klemme, aber funktioniert auch generell für das E/A-Gerät "Real-Time-Ethernet".

Man kann die Update-Mechanismen recht variable vorgeben und dadurch den Netzwerkverkehr gut beeinflussen.
Aber der BC9xxx wird hier bzgl. der Geschwindigkeit evtl. eine Bremse sein.

Wenn du das ganze über ADS machst wird der Update-Vorgang wahrscheinlich länger dauern, weil das ganze ADS-Handling noch hinzu kommt. Hier solltest du auf jeden Fall eher kleine Datenmengen öfters abrufen anstatt große Datenmengen auf einen Rutsch. 

... einfach mal ausprobieren, was besser funktioniert.


----------



## peraho (9 September 2009)

Hallo trinitaucher, 

Danke mal für den Link. 

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß Peter


----------

